# Ein Link zwei Seiten in zwei IFRAMES



## Imperator_Boot (31. Mai 2004)

hi leute,

ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar wäre es möglich das man wenn man auf einen Link klickt das dann sich zwei Seiten öffnen und zwar eine in einem Iframe und ne andere in nem Anderen.  Daher wenn ich inner mitte von meiner Site ein Menü habe das sich unten ein Iframe befindet in dem die erste Seite geöffnet wird und oben Einer in dem sich die zweite Seite öffnet. 

MFG 

IMB


----------



## Tucker (31. Mai 2004)

Ich würde das mit PHP realisieren, in dem du einen if-clause eibaust.

Nimmst halt deinen Link z.B.: <a href="index.php?seite=index" target="_blank"> Taxt </a>

Nun schreibst du noch einen if-clause:

```
if ($seite==index)
{
<iframe src="index.php"></iframe>
}
else
{
}
```

Wenn ich alles richtig durchdacht habe und keinen Fehler im Denken habe, öffnet sich ein Inlineframe auf der Seite mit dem Link und extra noch ein neuse Fenster mit dem selben Inhalt.

Wenn ich das falsch durchdacht hab, klärt mich auf! Beschäftige mich auch erst seit kurzem mit PHP.


----------



## Imperator_Boot (31. Mai 2004)

jaja aber das Ding soll sich ja nicht in einem neuen Fenster öffnen sondern im gleichen Fenster zweimal geöffnet werden. trotzdem danke für die hilfe werd das Ganze wahrscheinlich eh anders umsetzen. (PHP Templates).

mfg 

IMB


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo....

--->Webmaster-FAQ:Wie kann ich mit einem Link mehrere Frames ändern?


----------

